# Bentley's new favorite sleeping place...



## xxkrysta (Dec 26, 2013)

Is apparently my belly button? it's so weird. hehe. I gave her a quick foot bath and wrapped her in a towel and placed her in my lap. I have on a yoga half cropped top and she stuck her nose in my belly button and fell asleep (yes, she is getting plenty of air :lol

What weird places do your hedgies sleep?


----------



## The_Senator (Dec 31, 2013)

Senator Harriet has decided that she doesn't want to use her hidey -- she would rather burrow under the shirt or blanket that I leave in her cage and sleep there. 

She also has a tendency to take naps under her wheel. It doesn't look very comfortable to me, not when there's a nice cozy hidey, but it works for her!


----------

